# Fix BB gun shot in drywall



## cmb271 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have many many metal bb gun shots in my wall i didn't do it my friend found my collection and went crazy i don't want my mom to pay for it because we rent so how do i fix it there small holes and only one or two got threw i cant replace the drywall can i sand it or what i can do i just cant replace it i have no pictures:thumbup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

cmb271 said:


> I have many many metal bb gun shots in my wall *i didn't do it* my friend found my collection and went crazy i don't want my mom to pay for it because we rent so how do i fix it there small holes and only one or two got threw i cant replace the drywall can i sand it or what i can do i just cant replace it i have no pictures:thumbup:


Spackle and paint.

This was a easy one. Don’t come back next week with “My friend burned the house down”. :laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You need one of two things... maybe both. A new friend. Or grow a set of _____ and control what happens in your mother's house. :no:

It's commendable that you want to do the work yourself. Because you certainly should.

If you intend to grow into a man who will be respected, you might as well start taking responsibility for your own actions right now. (As you appear to be wanting to) Your mother didn't let YOUR friend disrespect her and her home. You did. 

Honestly? The thought of your mother paying for any repairs like that shouldn't even cross your mind. That is your responsibility and your debt. I'm glad to see you're stepping up.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

*you will shoot your eye out*

cmb271,

Your post here shows you want to do the right thing and fix this yourself.

I'm not sure how old you are, but if you think you can fix this then I know I owe you all the help I can give.

You see when I was 11 my friend Bill McKane and I had a bb gun fight in my back yard. Long story made short... a bb from my 1933 vintage Daisy pump rifle, I still have it... went just under Bills eyeball.. it was embedded in the lower eyelid of his right eye... we freaked out... but I can still recall making him calm down and me popping the bb out with the tips of my thumbs... a half hour later as Bill was staying over for dinner my Mother noticed Bills eye .... well lets just say it was a long night after that.

How much of what you need for repairs will depend on how much damage was done to the wall.
You will need a small tub of Spackle...a putty knife...some sand paper..
a razor knife... painting supplies.. brush and roller... tray or work bucket..

1. Never ever keep a secret from your mom. Moms are very smart and really get mad when you don't share problems with them.

OK... ready to fix this?

2. take razor knife and cut 2" x2" square for a paint sample (unless you have access to the wall paint ( tell the apartment maintenance guy what happened... he might supply you with everything or even offer to help you).
if Maintenance guy is not an option... take sample to Lowe's or home Depot.. a real Paint store would be better... tell them you need to repaint some damaged wall...tell them what happened and they should tell you what you need. Odds are this is a flat wall paint. Take about $35 dollars with you... it hopefully will be a little less $.

3. lightly sand damaged area... apply Spackle ..let dry..sand lightly..wipe off dust..paint to blend... if this is not flat wall paint you may need to paint corner to corner.

let us know if you need more help or get stuck... 

good luck... and I'm glad nobody got their eye shoot out.:thumbsup:


----------

